

Functional verification with mechanical proofs of TimSort [pdf] - jgrodziski
http://envisage-project.eu/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/sorting.pdf

======
Animats
Key result: there's a bug in Java's library sort. It takes a sort of 6710886
chosen elements to force it, which will force a subscript out of range.

